

Pixar’s Toy Story 2 was deleted twice (2012) - mhb
http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/05/21/how-pixars-toy-story-2-was-deleted-twice-once-by-technology-and-again-for-its-own-good/

======
breakingcups
So If I read this right there was an incredible effort to restore the movie
after a disastrous delete command, which took over a weekend of non-stop work
by everyone involved, after which nearly everything was scrapped again by the
higherups?

------
striking
I love `rm *` stories with happy endings.

